# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Jérome, a former boatman on a Seine River Cruise, needs your help!

## LowRoad

Jérome wurde in der französischen Marine zum Dienst auf U-Booten ausgebildet, musste aber wegen Klaustrophobie aufhören. Er verbrachte den Rest seiner Karriere als Kapitän eines Seine-Kreuzfahrt Schiffes. Vor zwei Jahren, im Alter von 69 Jahren, unterzog sich Jérome einer radikalen Prostatektomie mit dem pathologischen Ergebnis: pT2b pN0 cM0 PCa mit negativen Rändern, aber ISUP 4. Sein erster postoperativer PSA war negativ. Heute besucht er Sie, um eine Folgemaßnahme zu besprechen:

Seine aktuellen Daten:
Asymptomatisch
PSA: 2,0 ng / ml (6 Monate zuvor: 1,2 ng / ml)PSA-DT: 8 MonateBone-Scan und CT-Scan negativ, PSMA-PET / CT: Aufnahme im rechten Acetabulum (Beckenpfanne) mit positiver Bestätigung durch BiopsieAnsonsten fitKeine relevanten Begleiterkrankungen 
 

Welche Option würden Sie für Jérome empfehlen?

 A. Beobachten und warten
 B. ADT-Monotherapie
 C. ADT + zusätzlicher systemischer Wirkstoff (z. B. Docetaxel, Abirateron)
 D. Stereotaktische RT gegen Knochenläsionen +/- systemisches Arzneimittel
 E. Stereotaktische RT gegen Knochenläsionen +/- systemisches Arzneimittel im Rahmen einer klinischen Studie


Ich vermute mal, dass die meisten Besucher des Forums *'D+'* zu ihrer Wahlmachen würden, ich auch. Wobei es sicher auch eine nicht kleine Minderheit zur alleinigen RT *(D-)* gegen Knochenläsionen ohne begleitende systemische Therapie, womit ADT gemeint ist, geben würde.

Was ist die Meinung von Dr. Ost:

Der Patient hat eine Hochrisikoerkrankung, basierend auf seinem hohen ISUP-Wert, und präsentiert sich ziemlich spät mit einem biochemischen Rezidiv. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines isolierten Lokalrezidivs ist bei diesem Patienten eher gering. Es überrascht nicht, dass die konventionelle Bildgebung negativ ist und bei diesem Patienten wahrscheinlich nicht hätte durchgeführt werden dürfen. Die EAU-Leitlinien für 2019 empfiehlt ein PSMA PET-CT bei diesen Patienten nur für den Fall, dass das Ergebnis Ihr Management ändern würde.

Option A und B sind die richtigen Optionen gemäß den EAU-Leitlinien. Bei Patienten mit einem biochemischen Rezidiv und negativer konventioneller Bildgebung scheint die sofortige ADT keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber der verzögerten ADT bei Patienten mit einem biochemischen Rezidiv auf der Grundlage der TOAD-Studie zu haben [Duchesne GM et al. Lancet Oncol 2016; 17: 727 & ndash; 37]. Für Option C liegen keine ausreichenden Daten für die Zugabe eines zusätzlichen systemischen Arzneimittels vor, da diese Populationen in Studien wie STAMPEDE nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Für Option D gibt es nur Daten der Phasen 1 und 2 zur Unterstützung der stereotaktischen  RT (z. B. STOMP, SABR-COMET, POPSTAR, ORIOLE). In Ermangelung von Evidenz Level 1 sollte diese Option nicht als Standardbehandlungsoption betrachtet werden.

Persönlich würde ich mich für Option E entscheiden, da in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedliche Studien laufen oder eingerichtet werden.
 

Klar, wenn es eine Studie gäbe, die das anbietet, dann wäre eine Teilnahme sinnvoll, um belastbare Daten zu generieren. Sollte es keine entsprechende Studie im persönlichen Umfeld geben, dann ist man auf das Wohlwollen der Ärzte angewiesen, wie sie das beurteilen. Gerät man an einen Leitlinienfan, dann gibt es keine RT.

Der Patient hat eine PSADT von etwa 8 Monaten, was für einen Knochenbefall eine relativ lange Zeit ist. Ohne das PSMA-PET hätte ich eher auf Lymphknoten und ggf. einem falsch-positivem PET Befund getippt. Da aber der PET Befund sogar durch Biopsie bestätigt wurde, kann nicht über ein falsch-positives Ergebnis spekuliert werden.

Nun kommen Knochenmetastasen nicht alleine, denn ihre Existenz zeigt, dass der Krebs das biologische Handwerkszeug erlangt hat sich in die Knochen auszubreiten. Nach Absetzen der ADT wird der PSA Wert höchstwahrscheinlich wieder ansteigen, und es werden sich neue Knochenläsionen zeigen. Wäre also auch schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine Ergänzung mit Bisphosphonaten oder Denosumab angezeigt? Ich denke, eher nicht, da hier der Knochenstoffwechsel zu stark beeinflusst würde, ohne einen Überlebensvorteil zu generieren. Und wie wäre es mit einer PSMA-Radioligandentherapie? Bei einer einzigen sichtbaren Metastase auch etwas kühn!

----------------------------------------------------
Quelle: Newsletter von Piet Ost vom 21-AUG-2019, direkte Übersetzungen in *blau*

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Andi,

für Laien, zu denen ich mich trotz umfangreicher Kenntnisse zu allem, was mit Prostatakrebs zu tun hat, zähle, ist das schon eine gewisse Überforderung, wirklich eine fundierte Meinung zu den vorgeschlagenen Therapien abgeben zu sollen.

Der rührige Professor war ja in unzähligen anderen Abläufen schon aktiv: https://www.crig.ugent.be/en/prof-piet-ost-md-phd

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Ost hat mit der PEACE V (STORM) Studie begonnen, in der Patienten mit Oligometastasen bestrahlt und kombiniert mit ADT behandelt werden:
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03569241

Der geschilderte Patient würde aber nicht aufgenommen, da Knochenmetastasen ausgeschlossen sind.

----------


## LowRoad

Georg,
die PEACE-V Studie ist zwar gut gemeint, bringt so aber kaum Erkenntnisgewinn, denn die Bestrahlung der Beckenlymphknoten mit Aufsättigung auf durch Bildgebung bekannte Lymphknotenmetastasen einschließlich einer wie auch immer gearteten ADT ist heute eigentlich der Behandlungsstandard. Es gibt sicher noch ein paar Strahlentherapeuten, die die begleitende ADT gerne unterlassen würden, aber die Studienlage ist hier eigentlich eindeutig, und so ist die begleitende ADT in der PEACE-V Studie denn auch _'mandatory'_  gut so!

Der gewählte Endpunkt _'Metastases-free survival'_ taugt eigentlich nicht zur Beurteilung der Wirksamkeit, da er kein Surrogate-Parameter für das Gesamtüberleben darstellt.

Ein Endpunkt _'Gesamtüberleben'_ (OS) wäre spannender, aber auch langwieriger. Spannender, weil eine alleinige _'metastasisdirected therapy'_ (MDT) eine erneute Behandlung von Läsionen im Beckenbereich kompromittieren könnte, womit die Ergebnisse noch eindeutiger pro 'MDT+WPRT+ADT' ausfallen könnten. Aber wie schon geschrieben, eigentlich nicht strittig, oder wie der Schwabe sagt 'gleich richtig gemacht wäre auch nicht teurer gewesen'  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

"die Bestrahlung der Beckenlymphknoten mit Aufsättigung auf durch  Bildgebung bekannte Lymphknotenmetastasen einschließlich einer wie auch  immer gearteten ADT ist heute eigentlich der Behandlungsstandard"

Sollte es sein, aber vielfach wird eine metastasengerichtete Therapie als nicht leitliniengerecht abgelehnt und der Patient nur mit Hormontherapie behandelt. Wurde mir auch schon von mehreren Ärzten so empfohlen. Der letzte sagte: "Kommen Sie doch wieder wenn sie resistent geworden sind". Da bin ich aber so energisch geworden, dass er mich behandelt hat.

Prof. Ost wählt den Endpunkt 'Metastases-free survival' (=Zeitraum bis zum Auftreten neuer Metastasen) damit er die Studie in absehbarer Zeit abschließen kann. Eine Studie, die bei dieser Patientengruppe (Lymphknotenmetastasen nach Behandlung der Prostata) bis zum Eintritt des Todes beobachten wollte, müsste weit über 10 Jahre laufen. Es sei denn, man macht nach fünf Jahren eine Prognose auf statistischer Basis.

Es gibt einen neuen Arm bei der STAMPEDE Studie, die diese Frage prüfen will. Man geht derzeit von einer Studien-Laufzeit von 10 Jahren aus. Ich denke die Unterschiede werden sich erst später zeigen, da die Kontrollgruppe die Standardbehandlung bekommt und damit lebt man bei Lymphknotenmetastasen wohl auch oft 10 Jahre. Allerdings unter permanenter Hormontherapie, was für mich keine gute Vorstellung ist. Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich nach 10 Jahren noch weitere 10 Jahre einplanen kann. Wie Prof. Huland sagte: "die werden alle 90".

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Georg,
ich hatte es vielleicht zu hart formuliert: _'Metastases-free survival'_, also _'Zeitraum bis zum (erstmaligen) Auftreten von Fernmetastasen'_ ist eigentlich schon ein alternativer Ansatzpunkt um eine neue Therapie einzuordnen. Neue Beckenlymphknoten sind aber keine Fernmetastasen!

Die Zeitspanne der Wirksamkeit einer ADT als fixe Größe anzunehmen ist unzulässig! Das Aufschieben einer ADT in palliativen Situationen bedeutet nicht, dass die ADT später noch genauso wirksam wäre, als wenn man sie gleich oder früh gemacht hätte. Wir hatten das schon endlose male diskutiert: _ADT früh oder verzögert_. Verzögert hat bisher keinen Überlebensvorteil zeigen können, bestenfalls kaum Nachteile bezüglich des Überlebens. Die Nebenwirkungen sind bei spätem Start der ADT geringer, das ist klar. Ich selbst versuche aber eher den Überlebensvorteil einer frühen ADT zu nutzen, und die Nebenwirkungen aktiv zu minimieren. Das ist ja auch eine Möglichkeit. Kommt mir hier oft zu kurz.

Und ob alle Gleaon 7, N1, M0 Patienten 90 Jahre alt werden, das ist doch fraglich! Sicher kann man damit statistisch 20 Jahre überleben, selbst wenn es sich nicht mehr heilbar wäre, aber tröstet das einen sportlichen 50 jährigen?

----------


## Georg_

Andi,

ich gehe nicht von einer fixen Zeitspanne der Wirksamkeit einer ADT aus. Ich hatte dieses Jahr ja ein längeres Papier zur unterschiedlichen Wirkungsdauer der ADT geschrieben. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass nach Operation und Salvage-Bestrahlung die Hormontherapie sehr lange wirkt, vor allem wenn das Testosteron sehr niedrig abgesenkt werden kann. Die Studie von Klotz erwähnt ja über 10 Jahre.

Ich habe gestern noch Deine Beiträge zur Hormontherapie früh oder spät gelesen. So weit ich das jetzt im Kopf habe, zeigten die von Dir erwähnten Studien eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens von ca. 10%. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass man eventuell noch mehr mit metastasengerichteter Therapie erreichen kann. Grundsätzlich wollte ich aber auch den Lesern Mut machen und habe mich sehr optimistisch geäußert. Ich habe immer die amerikanische Krebsstatistik im Kopf. Danach haben Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen genauso 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit zehn Jahre zu leben wie Patienten ohne Lymphknotenmetastasen. Bei Knochenmetastasen ist die Prognose deutlich schlechter.

An sich wollte ich in meinem Beitrag nicht für einen späten Beginn der ADT plädieren. Erst anzufangen, wenn Knochenmetastasen Schmerzen verursachen, ist nach meiner Meinung, die ich ohne Studien gebildet habe, zu spät. Ich wollte ja auch Harald von diesem Plan abbringen. 
Aber Du schreibst in einem Beitrag, eine Studie hätte den späten Beginn bei einem PSA Wert von 4 angesetzt. Dies hieltest Du auch nicht wirklich für einen späten Beginn. Ich habe immer bei einem PSA Wert von 5 durch lokale Therapien den PSA Wert wieder gesenkt. Meinen Ärzten verkaufe ich dies als intermittierende Hormontherapie. Da beginnt man ja auch erst wenn der PSA Wert wieder 10 oder höher erreicht hat. Wenn ich diesen Wert aber durch lokale Therapien nicht erreiche, so mache ich eine sehr, sehr lange Pause in der Hormontherapie  :L&auml;cheln:  .

"aber tröstet das einen sportlichen 50 jährigen?" Zumindest ist es besser als zu sterben. Auch ein Sportler kann Knieprobleme bekommen und dann nicht mehr so aktiv sein. Leider ist man auch ohne Tumor vor Krankheiten und Beschwerden nicht gefeit.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Erst anzufangen, wenn Knochenmetastasen Schmerzen verursachen, ist nach  meiner Meinung, die ich ohne Studien gebildet habe, zu spät. Ich wollte  ja auch Harald von diesem Plan abbringen.


Lieber Georg,

Deinen Versuch, mich davon abzubringen, weiß ich zu schätzen. Aber noch wähne ich mich, mit der Aussage von Prof. Martin Schostak auf einem guten Weg zu sein. Obwohl er zuletzt meinte, dass schon das Ermitteln des PSA mir nur Stress einbrächte, werde ich im Januar 2020 wieder zum Labor fahren, und zwar mehr aus Neugier und wegen der Ergänzung der Statistik.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

> "aber tröstet das einen sportlichen 50 jährigen?" Zumindest ist es besser als zu sterben. Auch ein Sportler kann Knieprobleme bekommen und dann nicht mehr so aktiv sein. Leider ist man auch ohne Tumor vor Krankheiten und Beschwerden nicht gefeit.
> 
> Georg


Hmm....ich war 50 bei Diagnose......Die Knie zwackten da zwar auch schon nach dem Volleyball, haben mir aber nie größere Sorgen bereitet......so ganz vergleichbar ist das dann noch nicht....

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Uwe,

ich dachte mehr an eine Knieprothese. Es gibt auch noch andere Krankheiten, die einen dauerhaft belasten können.

Georg

----------

